# Nữ cảnh sát sẽ xử phạt giao thông



## Xinh (8 Tháng một 2013)

*Sáng  nay, 10 nữ CSGT ở Tp. HCM bắt đầu nhiệm vụ dẫn đoàn lãnh đạo cấp cao  của Lào tới Việt Nam. Thời gian tới, các "bóng hồng" này sẽ tham gia dẫn  đoàn và tuần tra, xử phạt vi phạm giao thông.*













 	Sáng 8/1, những "bóng hồng" CSGT lần đầu tiên  được phân công nhiệm vụ dẫn đoàn. Dù đã được tập huấn nhưng trước giờ  "ra trận", nhiều nữ CSGT vẫn tỏ ra hồi hộp.











 	Thời gian đầu, 10 nữ CSGT đáp ứng đủ tiêu chuẩn  về ngoại hình cũng như năng lực sẽ được phân công nhiệm vụ. Sau đó, có  thể thêm nhiều "bóng hồng" sẽ tham gia tuần tra.











 	Nhiệm vụ đầu tiên của các nữ CSGT là dẫn đoàn lãnh đạo cấp cao của Lào đến Việt Nam sáng 8/1.











 	Chỉnh trang lại quân phục.










 	Chỉnh trang lại quân phục.











 	Những nữ CSGT sẽ phối hợp với đồng đội nam trong quá trình làm nhiệm vụ.











 	Theo lãnh đạo Phòng CSGT, sắp tới sẽ đưa các nữ CSGT tham gia tuần tra và xử phạt.











 	"_Đây là vinh dự cũng là trách nhiệm của  chúng tôi khi được phân nhiệm vụ mà trước giờ chỉ dành cho các đồng  nghiệp nam. Cá nhân tôi thấy tự hào và hứa sẽ cố gắng hoàn thành nhiệm  vụ_", trung uý Nguyễn Thị Ngọc Thu chia sẻ.










 	Các CSGT trước giờ làm nhiệm vụ.











 	Theo đại tá Lê Minh Tuấn, Phó Cục CSGT (C67),  việc đưa các nữ CSGT vào làm nhiệm vụ trên đường để làm đẹp hình ảnh  CSGT và mong mọi người chấp hành luật tốt hơn.


Phụ nữ - Theo *Quốc Thắng*
_VnE_​


----------

